# another program is currently using this file Error



## ICdevil (Mar 16, 2006)

hi guys,i have a problem with my internet and i cant access my add or remove programs,
I can access task manager but certain video files and anything inside my control panel wont open and "Another Program Is Currently Using This File" pops up. Also now my internet has slowed right down which at the moment I can only assume is related. Can anyone help?
i will really appreciate your help,thx

Here is my Hijackthis Logfile

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:16:57 PM, on 23/08/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5450.0004)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\r_server.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\FIREFO~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tp4mon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lexpps.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\firefox dima\firefox.exe
C:\DIMA\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snpstd] C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrackPointSrv] tp4mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue Registry Booster] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\Registry Booster\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download web site with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlpage.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000330050660} - http://207.234.185.217/aboxinst_int20.exe
O16 - DPF: {2D2BEE6E-3C9A-4D58-B9EC-458EDB28D0F6} - http://drivecleaner.com/.freeware/installdrivecleanerstart.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Uninstall - C:\WINDOWS\
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: cinnamomum - {93ac7c30-3878-4eaa-9420-7977285df5b1} - (no file)
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Remote Administrator Service (r_server) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\r_server.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Sony DADC Austria AG. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You cut the top part of the Hijack This log off. You need to repost it.


----------



## ICdevil (Mar 16, 2006)

oops,here i fixed it


----------



## ICdevil (Mar 16, 2006)

why my post has been moved?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Because you posted in the wrong forum  If you want help with a hijack this log, this is the best place to catch those folks


----------



## ICdevil (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for telling me,sorry for that


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)

Extract (unzip) the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop. *This is imperative for the tool to function properly.* If using a utility such as winzip you will have to direct it there as it will not unzip to the desktop by default. The desination location should look like this (C: being your primary drive): *C:\Documents and Settings\User\Desktop\SmitfraudFix*

Open the *SmitfraudFix* folder and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present).
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.
http://www.beyondlogic.org/consulting/proc...processutil.htm


----------



## ICdevil (Mar 16, 2006)

Here is the report:

Scan done at 19:40:53.45, 23/08/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix ran in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS

C:\WINDOWS\keyboard1.dat FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogFiles

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"=""
"SubscribedURL"=""
"FriendlyName"=""

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\1]
"Source"=""
"SubscribedURL"=""
"FriendlyName"=""
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\2]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"cinnamomum"="{93ac7c30-3878-4eaa-9420-7977285df5b1}"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply along with a new HijackThis log.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.


----------



## ICdevil (Mar 16, 2006)

Here is the report:

SmitFraudFix v2.81

Scan done at 21:24:11.96, 23/08/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix ran in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"cinnamomum"="{93ac7c30-3878-4eaa-9420-7977285df5b1}"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\WINDOWS\keyboard1.dat Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Online Security Guide.url Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:53:10 AM, on 24/08/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5700.0006)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\r_server.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tp4mon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\FIREFO~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\firefox dima\firefox.exe
C:\DIMA\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snpstd] C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrackPointSrv] tp4mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue Registry Booster] C:\Program Files\Uniblue\Registry Booster\RegistryBooster.exe /S
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download web site with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlpage.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000330050660} - http://207.234.185.217/aboxinst_int20.exe
O16 - DPF: {2D2BEE6E-3C9A-4D58-B9EC-458EDB28D0F6} - http://drivecleaner.com/.freeware/installdrivecleanerstart.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Uninstall - C:\WINDOWS\
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Remote Administrator Service (r_server) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\r_server.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Sony DADC Austria AG. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download the trial version of *Ewido Anti-spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop. When the trial period expires it becomes freeware with reduced functions but still worth keeping.


Once you have downloaded Ewido Anti-spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run Ewido and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.
Once the update has completed select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*"
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close Ewido Anti-spyware, Do NOT run a scan yet. We will do that later in safe mode.


Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode* now. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight Safe Mode then hit enter.
*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while Ewido is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:
Launch Ewido Anti-spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
Ewido will now begin the scanning process. Be patient this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete do the following:*
If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "*Apply all actions*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
Close Ewido and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the Ewido and Panda scans.*


----------



## ICdevil (Mar 16, 2006)

The Ewido report is too long,ill seperate it into two peaces.

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido anti-spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	7:43:21 PM 24/08/2006

+ Scan result:

C:\IBMTOOLS\APPS\NORTONAV\LUREGWMI.EXE -> Adware.Dm : No action taken.
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Τasks\POOL32~1.EXE -> Adware.PurityScan : No action taken.
C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\My Documents\ѕystem\__delete_on_reboot__a_l_g_._e_x_e_ -> Downloader.PurityScan.cl : No action taken.
C:\Program Files\Radmin\raddrv.dll -> Not-A-Virus.RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22 : No action taken.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\raddrv.dll -> Not-A-Virus.RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22 : No action taken.
:mozilla.437:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.247realmedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.438:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.247realmedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.122:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.14:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.15:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.225:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.31:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\pct02fl3.slt\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.52:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.57:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.144:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : No action taken.
:mozilla.145:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : No action taken.
:mozilla.62:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : No action taken.
:mozilla.66:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : No action taken.
:mozilla.69:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : No action taken.
:mozilla.354:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adserver : No action taken.
:mozilla.167:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.168:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.169:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.170:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.73:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.76:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.77:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.78:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.80:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.159:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : No action taken.
:mozilla.94:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : No action taken.
:mozilla.107:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstbeacon : No action taken.
:mozilla.108:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : No action taken.
:mozilla.109:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : No action taken.
:mozilla.110:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : No action taken.
:mozilla.100:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.101:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.102:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.103:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.104:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.105:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.106:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.172:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.173:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.174:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.175:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.176:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.98:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.99:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.186:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickbank : No action taken.
:mozilla.134:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickhype : No action taken.
:mozilla.135:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickhype : No action taken.
:mozilla.67:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickhype : No action taken.
:mozilla.70:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickhype : No action taken.
:mozilla.330:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : No action taken.
:mozilla.27:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Commission-junction : No action taken.
:mozilla.28:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Commission-junction : No action taken.
:mozilla.127:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.128:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.225:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : No action taken.
:mozilla.226:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : No action taken.
:mozilla.89:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.90:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.91:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.92:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.137:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : No action taken.
:mozilla.138:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : No action taken.
:mozilla.139:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : No action taken.
:mozilla.140:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : No action taken.
:mozilla.141:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : No action taken.
:mozilla.142:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : No action taken.
:mozilla.143:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : No action taken.
:mozilla.144:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : No action taken.
:mozilla.136:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.137:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.138:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.139:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.140:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.141:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.142:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.143:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.146:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.161:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.162:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.163:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.164:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.165:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.166:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.187:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.209:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.211:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.212:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.332:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.333:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.348:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.349:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.403:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.407:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.409:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.434:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.486:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.487:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.488:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.489:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.214:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : No action taken.
:mozilla.215:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : No action taken.
:mozilla.217:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : No action taken.
:mozilla.70:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hotlog : No action taken.
:mozilla.411:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : No action taken.
:mozilla.412:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : No action taken.
:mozilla.413:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : No action taken.
:mozilla.312:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Masterstats : No action taken.
:mozilla.126:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : No action taken.
:mozilla.253:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : No action taken.
:mozilla.123:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : No action taken.
:mozilla.58:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Paycounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.439:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : No action taken.
:mozilla.440:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : No action taken.
:mozilla.441:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : No action taken.
:mozilla.442:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : No action taken.
:mozilla.257:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pstats : No action taken.
:mozilla.111:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.112:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.113:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.114:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application


----------



## ICdevil (Mar 16, 2006)

Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.116:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.117:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.118:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.119:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.470:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.471:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.472:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.473:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.474:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.475:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.476:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.477:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Reliablestats : No action taken.
:mozilla.185:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revenue : No action taken.
:mozilla.68:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revenue : No action taken.
:mozilla.280:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.281:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.282:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.283:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.355:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.356:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.357:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.358:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.46:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.47:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.48:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.49:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.50:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.51:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.52:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexlist : No action taken.
:mozilla.53:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexlist : No action taken.
:mozilla.212:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Spylog : No action taken.
:mozilla.71:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Spylog : No action taken.
:mozilla.10:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.11:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.12:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.13:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.14:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.15:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.191:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.192:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.193:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.194:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : No action taken.
C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.119:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : No action taken.
:mozilla.120:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : No action taken.
:mozilla.121:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : No action taken.
:mozilla.122:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : No action taken.
:mozilla.182:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Targetnet : No action taken.
:mozilla.185:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Targetnet : No action taken.
:mozilla.186:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Targetnet : No action taken.
:mozilla.375:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Targetnet : No action taken.
:mozilla.378:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Targetnet : No action taken.
:mozilla.177:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.178:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.179:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.180:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.181:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.182:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.183:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.184:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : No action taken.
:mozilla.134:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : No action taken.
:mozilla.135:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : No action taken.
:mozilla.136:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : No action taken.
:mozilla.95:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : No action taken.
:mozilla.96:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : No action taken.
:mozilla.97:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : No action taken.
:mozilla.199:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yadro : No action taken.
:mozilla.63:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.64:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.65:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.74:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.75:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.79:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.81:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.82:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.87:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.88:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.204:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : No action taken.
:mozilla.205:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : No action taken.
:mozilla.206:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : No action taken.
:mozilla.207:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : No action taken.
:mozilla.208:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : No action taken.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe -> Trojan.Small.js : No action taken.

::Report end

Panda report:

Incident Status Location

Potentially unwanted tool:application/winfixer2005 Not disinfected c:\windows\downloaded program files\UDC6_0001_D18M1108NetInstaller.exe 
Adware:adware/abox Not disinfected c:\windows\logon.exe 
Potentially unwanted tool:application/regclean32 Not disinfected c:\program files\Registry Cleaner Trial 
Adware:adware/powerscan Not disinfected Windows Registry  
Adware:adware/surfaccuracy Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:adware/ist.sidefind Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Adware:adware/ist.yoursitebar Not disinfected Windows Registry


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You will need to run Ewido again and follow my instructions carefully so that it quarantines what it found.


Also, please post a new HijackThis log after donig the above.


----------



## ICdevil (Mar 16, 2006)

Here is the 2nd Ewido report: 

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido anti-spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	1:26:23 PM 26/08/2006

+ Scan result:	



:mozilla.46:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.247realmedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.47:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.247realmedia : No action taken.
:mozilla.121:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.137:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.22:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.49:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : No action taken.
:mozilla.42:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.43:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.46:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.48:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.50:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.38:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : No action taken.
:mozilla.22:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.70:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : No action taken.
:mozilla.71:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : No action taken.
:mozilla.72:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : No action taken.
:mozilla.44:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.45:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.47:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.51:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.42:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Googleadservices : No action taken.
:mozilla.100:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hotlog : No action taken.
:mozilla.107:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : No action taken.
:mozilla.85:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : No action taken.
:mozilla.86:C:\Documents and Settings\stas\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\tddfbgnx.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : No action taken.
:mozilla.163:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.164:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.165:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.166:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : No action taken.
:mozilla.101:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Spylog : No action taken.
:mozilla.21:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : No action taken.
:mozilla.161:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : No action taken.
:mozilla.162:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : No action taken.
:mozilla.95:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yadro : No action taken.
:mozilla.32:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.35:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : No action taken.
:mozilla.117:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : No action taken.
:mozilla.118:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : No action taken.
:mozilla.119:C:\Documents and Settings\ICdevil\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1f08b35w.ICdevil\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : No action taken.


::Report end





I have a small question,it seems that when iam trying to access my Control panel theres an error popping and telling me that it cant find my rundll32.exe, is there any way to fix it or download this rundll32.exe from somwhere? Thx


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You did not do the Ewido scan correctly again.

What is the exact error message you're getting?


----------



## ICdevil (Mar 16, 2006)

thats what i did:

1. I updated Ewido before i got into safe mode.

2. I choosed to automatically generate report after every scan

3. I set for detected malware to quarantine

4. I went into a safe mode and made a complete system scan

5. and after the scan i gave you the report

where is the mistake can possibly be? 

and about the rundll32.exe,i just downloaded it from the net.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you do this after scanning?



> If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "Apply all actions"


----------



## ICdevil (Mar 16, 2006)

yes thats exactly what i did.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, we'll fix what we need to manually a bit later but first please do this:

Copy everything inside the quote box below (starting with *dir*) and paste it into notepad. Go up to "File > Save As" and click the drop-down box to change the "Save As Type" to "All Files". Save it as *findfile.bat* on your Desktop.



> dir C:\Program Files\Common Files\Τasks /a h > files.txt
> notepad files.txt


Locate *findfile.bat* on your Desktop and double-click on it. It will open Notepad with some text in it. Please post the contents of that Notepad here along with a new HijackThis log.


----------



## ICdevil (Mar 16, 2006)

i have a small problem,when im trying to save it i sais that this charactres contains unicode format which will be lost if you save this file as an ANSI encoded text file, i clicked ok and when i tried to open it ,it opened but for and quited right after i opened it.i tried to change it from ANSI to UNICODE but nothing helped,what seems to be the problem?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's because you're trying to save it as a text file when it's a batch file. You have to change the "file type" to "all files'.


----------



## ICdevil (Mar 16, 2006)

i managed to open it but it writes that the system cannot find the file specified


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to Start - Search and under "More advanced search options". Make sure there is a check by "Search System Folders" and "Search hidden files and folders" and "Search system subfolders"

Next click on My Computer. Go to Tools - Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for known file types". Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"



Then try again please.


----------



## JoHnNy84venue (Sep 4, 2006)

i have a question!

i ve made all the upper but i still cant open the control panel cus its saying that rundll32.exe cannot be found.
this is because rundll32.exe is quarantined by e-wido


what should i do???


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi JoHnNy84venue and welcome to TSG.

Please start your own thread to receive the proper assistance.

Thank you.


----------

